# Recon/FID question



## 7point62 (Jun 12, 2009)

Just curious as to why Recon is engaged in FID. Wouldn't this role fall more under MSOAG? I realize there probably aren't enough advisory people to go around, but I would think Recon would not be diverted from it's specialized role.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 12, 2009)

7point62 said:


> Just curious as to why Recon is engaged in FID. Wouldn't this role fall more under MSOAG? I realize there probably aren't enough advisory people to go around, but I would think Recon would not be diverted from it's specialized role.



Recon generally does not do FID.  They have done some recently because activity in Iraq has died down significantly and some guys ended up training Iraqi recon guys.


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 12, 2009)

Teufel said:


> Recon generally does not do FID.  They have done some recently because activity in Iraq has died down significantly and some guys ended up training Iraqi recon guys.




Thank you, sir. From what I'm hearing their Iraqi counterparts are kicking their ass in soccer.  

FID is like raising somebody else's delinquent children. Only the kids don't speak the same language as the parents and they carry loaded automatic weapons. 

I don't know what kind of work-up Recon is getting in FID prior to deployment--and don't want to know--but it can't be too extensive. I'm thinking more like OJT. It's frustrating enough when you are completely embedded and indoc'd.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 12, 2009)

7point62 said:


> Thank you, sir. From what I'm hearing their Iraqi counterparts are kicking their ass in soccer.
> 
> FID is like raising somebody else's delinquent children. Only the kids don't speak the same language as the parents and they carry loaded automatic weapons.
> 
> I don't know what kind of work-up Recon is getting in FID prior to deployment--and don't want to know--but it can't be too extensive. I'm thinking more like OJT. It's frustrating enough when you are completely embedded and indoc'd.



No FID work up.  The recon battalions have been deploying to Iraq and finding there is no work to do... so they do FID.  They need to send a company to Afghanistan where there is a ton of work to do.


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 13, 2009)

Teufel said:


> No FID work up.  The recon battalions have been deploying to Iraq and finding there is no work to do... so they do FID.  They need to send a company to Afghanistan where there is a ton of work to do.




Yep, a little less boring at an FOB in Helmand than trying to keep your guys sharp in the rear in OIF. I just hate to see these knife-in-the-teeth guys who've been jumping out of Ospreys and honing their skills to a fine edge for months and months playing cards in the back room. Their NCOs and O's have their work cut out for them. But FID work is easy to resent if you are not prepared for it--it can suck the fire right out of good troops.


----------

